

Visual Studio Add-Ins (Poll Result) - johnastuntz
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/mikeormond/archive/2010/09/20/visual-studio-add-ins-poll-result.aspx

======
mootothemax
Part of me has always been kinda surprised that Microsoft haven't bought
ReSharper from JetBrains and integrated it as a special add-in for the
Ultimate branch of Visual Studio.

Interesting reading nonetheless, the original post has some good comments:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/b/mikeormond/archive/2010/09/03/msdn-f...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/mikeormond/archive/2010/09/03/msdn-
flash-poll-7-visual-studio-add-ins.aspx)

~~~
AndrewDucker
Yeah, I am also astounded that the refactoring tools in VS haven't been
massively beefed up.

~~~
bruceboughton
VS2010 is a step in that direction.

~~~
rodh257
yep, I remember seeing a few discussions around 'do I really need Resharper
with Visual Studio 2010?' because they added a whole bunch of functionality
that Resharper had.

In fact it prompted this:
[http://www.jetbrains.com/resharper/documentation/comparisonM...](http://www.jetbrains.com/resharper/documentation/comparisonMatrix_R5.html)

~~~
AndrewDucker
Yeah, as that makes clear, Resharper is still staggeringly better.

------
yread
I think that Resharper is too bloated and instable. I use only Metascroll (a
continuation of Rockscroll) for a fancy scrollbar and highlighting of
intersting stuff in source.

~~~
bruceboughton
There are an awful lot of people who swear by Resharper. If that's all you've
replaced it with, it's likely you've not sampled all of the power it gives
you.

Feel free to correct me if I am wrong.

~~~
henrikschroder
When I used Visual Studio 2003, Resharper was necessary to get anything done.
When I used Visual Studio 2005, Resharper added a bunch of nice features that
made it more pleasant. Now, when I'm using Visual Studio 2008, I no longer use
ReSharper, since most of the functionality is native. There are a few features
I miss, but to me they didn't motivate the longer startup times and general
sluggishness that Resharper unfortunately adds.

~~~
gokhan
How do you replace Navigate functionality of Resharper in native 2008?

(in IntelliJ IDEA keyboard layout)

Ctrl+N Go to Type

Ctrl+Shift+N Go to File

Ctrl+F12 Go to Member

These three bindings alone can make any developer 2-3x productive in daily
coding activities.

~~~
arethuza
Three _times_ more productive?

~~~
gokhan
I believe so.

It's like instant teleportation all over the solution. No mouse. No struggling
with the Solution Explorer. Example:

Ctrl+N, type FAM, all classes matching the pascal casing with (F)xx(A)xx(M)xx
will be displayed, like FormsAuthManager. Select one with keyboard to navigate
to the file. Once there, Ctrl+F12, type VU for ValidateUser and enter to
navigate to method, etc.

An old but a good start is 31 Days of Resharper:

[http://blog.excastle.com/2007/01/31/blog-event-
the-31-days-o...](http://blog.excastle.com/2007/01/31/blog-event-the-31-days-
of-resharper/)

------
bfung
I've been using visual studio quite awhile now, and am still appalled that
there is not good integration with any source control system. Subversion is
only 3%!? Shouldn't every coder use source control? TFS doesn't count when
CVS, SVN, hg, and git are all free and widely spread. VSS doesn't count either
=P The subversion plugins are ok at best.

ReSharper adds a lot of features to VS that is standard in Eclipse and
IntelliJ in the Java world, hence many people love ReSharper, esp transplants
from the Java world.

~~~
city41
Visual Studio has built in hooks for adding in source control support. It's
not really MS's fault that few take advantage of this. Whenever you create a
solution one option is "add to source control", it's up to your current source
control extension to take and run with it if you do check that box. In Tools >
Options > Source Control, you can choose your source control plugin.

With that said, I never use source control within Visual Studio. I always have
good ol' bash running git off to the side. I much prefer my IDE not know nor
try to do too much, it often ends up in disaster.

------
rbanffy
One plugin that would be really useful would be a source verifier that alerts
you when your code won't run on, say, a given version of .NET or Mono.

~~~
javery
MoMA kind of does that - <http://www.mono-project.com/MoMA>

~~~
rbanffy
Cool. Now we need one for Xcode that warns when code won't compile/run on
GNUStep

